# How to get a spanish student visa from india - PARTS I & II



## thewaterbearer

HOW TO GET A SPANISH STUDENT VISA FROM INDIA

(With Special reference to the Delhi Consulate)

(All - Really, ALL The information you could possibly need, in ONE place)

So you’ve decided to go to Spain to study, got admission in a University and have the University’s acceptance letter in hand. And you’re an Indian/ Stay in India. Congratulations! Not to be a buzz kill, but that’s like running around in a room full of candy compared to whats next. Unless you don’t like candy, in which case I’m not sure you should be here. By ‘here” I mean “On Earth”. 

Admission was a cakewalk compared to what the visa application process was for me. Half baked information on the internet pieced together bit by bit, a (frankly) incomplete and confusing visa website, complete lack of procedural knowledge, multiple trips to the embassy at very short notice with documents I had no idea were anywhere NEAR those that would be required to send you abroad, all formed the most ridiculously harrowing couple of months of my life. 

I’m hoping listing ALL the information in ONE place will make the job easier for others like me in the future. So here it is. It’s a long list, with a lot of details, but just read it from start to finish in order to get a complete idea of what you need to do. Trust me, it’s easier than doing it the way I did. 

There are some documents which you’ll believe will be over-egging the visa pudding, but I thought the same… and I regretted it. Remember what Mark Twain said? “In twenty years you’ll regret the things you didn’t do, rather than the ones you did”. He was talking about his visa. GOLDEN RULE: Always err on the side of more papers than less. The worst they’ll do is make little paper planes out of the extras which they will then aim at your heart like knives.


Before that mysterious list, just a few important things:

•	You’ll be applying for a “Long Term Stay Visa”, so you’ll have to apply directly at the embassy itself (i.e., you can’t go to the IVS centre which handles Short Term Visas - http://www.ivs-spainvisa.com/.). Also, you’ll have to apply in person; you CANNOT go through a travel agent, no matter what they tell you. So be prepared to take time off work/ travel to Delhi/ Mumbai etc.

•	Don’t apply more than 3 months before the beginning of your course because - well, they won’t let you. So if your course begins on 1st September, you can’t give in the application before 1st June.

•	They visa wont be granted for the entire duration of your stay, it’ll be given to your for approximately 3 months, starting from the date of your departure for Spain (usually not more than a couple of weeks before your course begins). Once you reach Spain, you’ll have to apply for a Student Residence Card, which, being valid for the whole time you’ll be studying in Spain, will count as your legal residence document.

•	There are two Spanish consulates in India- one in Delhi, one in Mumbai. The Mumbai consulate handles applications from Gujarat, Maharashtra, Chattisgarh, Andhra Pradesh, Karanataka, Tamil Nadu, Kerala, Goa plus Daman & Diu. The Delhi Consulate handles applications from all the remaining Indian states, Nepal, Sri Lanka and the Maldives.
________________________________________________________________________

Once you’ve managed to read this list and get together ALL your papers, (a process likely to be supplemented with weeping, a string of annoying friends [with the best of intentions, nevertheless] saying “Of course you’ll get it! Like obviously!”- because no ones ever been denied a visa in the history of the universe, and a petrol bill like never before), then congratulate yourself, you’ve managed a feat of titanic proportions. Heres what’s next:

1.	When you go to the consulate, they’ll probably ask you a few questions, specially designed to instill in you a rock solid belief that you will never, ever be allowed to set foot in Spain as long as you’re alive (and, as you’ll find out upon reading further, not as long as you’re DEAD either). Don’t worry about it, its part of the fun. You cry inside, they laugh outside, it’s called life. Just keep your calm and answer honestly (unless the plan’s to carry out systematic annihilation of their government, or worse, their football team). Know clearly things like your tuition fees amount, your accommodation scene, your future plans after finishing your studies, why Spain, etc.

2.	Now you may get an email or a call within a week asking for additional papers, a personal interview, a blind date with the ambassador’s son/ daughter or some such thing. Just go with it, give them what they want. Don’t bother arguing, they take special pleasure in seeing how finely they can shred the applications of people who argue with them.

3.	If your applications complete from the start, and I’m hoping this list will help facilitate that, then they should call you within 3 weeks to let you know if it’s been granted or not. If you’d like, you can call (after at least 2 weeks) with a status inquiry or, you know, just to ask what the ambassador’s offspring said about you. 

4.	When they do call, they (of course) “cannot disclose” whether it has or not over the telephone, because the lines may be tapped, and there may be nuclear war if someone else finds out the status of your visa. So get prepared for a journey to the embassy on the verge of a breakdown (you’ll have to go in person to collect your passport).

5.	If upon reaching, they finally reward you for all your effort, then Congratulations! In all your life, never will any adversity compare to what you just managed to beat. Make sure all details like name, date, etc. are correct, and that the “Type of Visa” is written as “D”. 

Now that that process is a bit clearer, may I present an extensive list of all the documents you will definitely or possibly need for the Spain Student Visa Application when applying from India. Here goes:

________________________________________________________________

1. One Schengen Visa application form filled in with blue ball point pen. Write N/A wherever you’re leaving a blank space (As of 2011, India doesn’t have National Identity Numbers assigned to citizens. Check if that’s still the case, and if it is, write N/A in that slot as well).

2. THREE photocopies of the above filled out form with a photograph pasted on each. The IVS site says ONE. Lies. Take three or they’ll send you back to get more copies, preferably done by hand.

3. A Passport which is valid for at least three months till AFTER the end of your stay in Spain. And it must be less than 10 years old. Also it must have two blank pages where they can put the pretty “España Visado” stamp.

4. One photocopy of all the pages of your passport, including the blank ones (Even if they’re ALL blank ones. Give them ten empty sheets. Just don’t argue).

5. A Bank Draft drawn in favour of the “Embassy of Spain” for the amount Rs 3,889/- (This amount held true as of August, 2011, but it may have changed so check the IVS Visa Application website [www.ivs-spainvisa.com] website to make sure).

6. Your official letter of acceptance from whichever University you’re going to. The IVS website says that if the Univeristy has a code number (if any) 

“assigned by the ‘Registro nacional de universidades, centros y enseñanzas’ or by the ’Registro estatal de centros docentes no universitarios’, (both run by the Ministry of Education and Science), or to the investigation centres as such recognized by the Ministry of Industry, Tourism and Commerce or by the Ministry of Education and Science,”

then it must be included in this letter.. However, the operative words here are “if any”. My letter didn’t have it, and so if yours doesn’t, don’t run around in circles, screaming, like I did trying to find it and get it included.

7. An English/ Spanish translation from whichever language the above letter is in. My original letter was in Spanish, so I used Google translate to get the English gist, cleaned up the grammar and attached it to the original. If you need it translated to Spanish and don’t speak the language, then get it done officially from a Spanish centre (Like Cervantes/ Insituto Hispania in New Delhi), or cleverly find someone benevolent who speaks Spanish and request them/ bribe them/ coerce them into doing it.

8. The original letter from the University that outlines your course details. I used the document that my university had sent me to present on my first day of class (including class hours, subjects and dates) and it doubled up acceptably.

9. A translation of the above (See point 7).

10. A photocopy of your last University degree. If you haven’t yet graduated and so, don’t have a degree in hand, either obtain a provisional degree from your current school/ university, or show however many years’ Marksheets you do have. I, for example, showed my: 
•	1st and 2nd year bachelor degree Marksheets, and (just to be on the safe side) 
•	my 10th and 12th CBSE Marksheets too.

CONTINUED IN “How to get a Spanish Student Visa from India - PART II”


----------



## thewaterbearer

*How to get a Spanish Student Visa from India - PART II*

CONTINUED FROM "How to get a Spanish Student Visa form India - PART I"

So these are the documents that are fairly easy to obtain. Now’s the list of what was slightly tricky for me, made more so by the fact that I had no idea if what I was putting together would suffice. Here it is:

11. Sufficient proof of financial means. So you need to prove to the embassy that you’re financially secure enough to fund your academic and living expenses for the duration of your stay, and won’t be pick-pocketing the Spanish elite to make ends meet.

It’s preferable that you show Bank Statements. Even though I’d given copies of mutual and provident funds, which proved financial standing to a much greater degree, the embassy asked me to give in my last 6 months’ bank statements as well, and that delayed the entire process by 2 weeks. So just add them the first time along with whatever else you’re handing in as proof. 

You’ll also need:

•	A Signed, Notarized (from any local court, just go up and say you need a letter notarized, they’ll know what to do) letter from whoever is funding you (parents/ relatives) saying that they will fund your tuition fee, living and accommodation expenses and cover any emergency costs that may crop up.
•	Photocopies of your financers’ passports.

If you’ve taken a loan to cover these expenses/ are going on scholarship, then provide all the requisite documents that show coverage amount, duration, conditions etc.

12. Evidence of accommodation. If you’ve booked your whole stay in advance, and have the proof in hand, then that’s fantastic.

However, like a lot of students, you may be hoping to arrive in Spain, take a look around at the apartments/ residences, and THEN book them, rather than pre-book your entire years accommodation. I reserved a hostel room for my first 2 weeks in Spain (this is a good idea even apart from the fact that you need proof for your visa, as there are a ton of options you’ll have in person rather than the more expensive, limited listings showed to you online). 

Then I gave: 

•	my confirmation e-mail from the hostel, 
•	a printout of my booking form and 
•	Another signed, NOTARISED letter from my parents (my financers) saying that they would cover my accommodation charges to the tune of 500 Euros per month.
•	A copy of my parents’ passports.

This should serve as sufficient evidence of accommodation.

13. Proof of medical Insurance for the duration of your Spanish stay: My University had included medical insurance in its tuition and included written proof of the same in my acceptance letter. So I gave that in as proof. 

However, this wasn’t good enough for the embassy, because they wanted a repatriation clause included in the insurance. This basically means that if you DIE in Spain, your insurance will cover sending you back to India (since clearly, if this wasn’t being paid for, your friends and relatives would be more than happy to let you float around in the European Union). How cheerful. 

So Either write to your university well in advance asking them if they’ll cover this clause for an extra payment and send you proof of the same, OR purchase local insurance that clearly states that they cover repatriation of remains. Also, your minimum medical coverage has to be 30,000 Euros/ 44,000 Dollars/ 19,50,000 Rupees. It sounds like a lot, but I got 50,000 dollars worth of coverage, plus the very merry repatriation clause and a host of other benefits, in less than 8,000 Rupees, so it’s really worth it to just buy it.

14. A Medical certificate from a practicing doctor. I went for a general checkup and got the letter, signed by the doctor who wrote it and stamped by the hospital. There are only certain hospitals from which a medical certificate will be accepted (e.g. - Max, Gangaram etc), so call the embassy beforehand and ask them what they’ll accept. Also, this certificate has to be less than a month old at the time of visa submission.

The certificate has to state that you’re physically and mentally fit, have no drug addictions, no communicable illnesses, have been vaccinated against possible diseases, and most importantly, are “not suffering from any disease that can have repercussions any on the public health in accordance with the International Sanitary Act 2005.” THOSE VERY WORDS. Don’t mess around WITH THE ORDER OF THE WORDS, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY. SOMEONE thought she could say the SAME thing, rephrased, and that SOMEONE was sent back by the embassy, and had to go to the same doctor to get another certificate, which was not fun for SOMEONE. I won’t say who. Ok it was me.

15. A photocopy of the above, VERY SPECIFIC, medical certificate.

16. A legalized criminal record, more clearly, an Apostilled Police Clearance Certificate. This is probably the most long drawn out of all documents to acquire. Unless you actually do have a criminal record against yourself, in which case I’m sure you’ll employ familiar tactics to acquire a clean record in the blink of an eye/ shot of a gun. Two steps for those of you less fortunate:

I. The PCC itself: You can get a PCC from a police station in other situations, but for the Visa process you’ll have to get it from the regional passport office of where you’ve been living for the past 5 years/ where your passport is issued from. You need:

•	Your passport
•	A filled out “application for miscellaneous services on Indian Passports” form with a photo stuck on it (http://passport.gov.in/cpv/miscell.pdf / OR Form No. 2 from Forms)
•	Proof of current address (in case the address on your passport is NOT your current address)
•	300 Rupees

1.	Now go to the passport office. Stand in the requisite line for hours. Years maybe. 
2.	Hand in all the documents to the appropriate counters (if you’re confused just ask someone. There’s always someone who magically knows exactly what to do when, with clockwork precision). 

After all that’s done, they’ll probably tell you to return either the same day after a few hours, or the next day. So walk around, enjoy the beautiful day. Unless its Delhi summer.

1.	Return to the passport office. Stand in the requisite line for hours. Years maybe. 
2.	Get your PCC. 
3.	Verify all the details on it, and get out of there.

II. The Apostille on the PCC: 

1.	Go to the Ministry of External Affairs in Delhi with your PCC, between 9:00 AM– 12:00 PM. 
2.	Get a postal slip from the requisite counter for Rs. 50. 
3.	Hand in the PCC along with the postal slip.

They’ll tell you to return in a few hours/ the next day to pick up the apostilled PCC.

17. A Photocopy of both sides of the PCC




Apart from these, there may be a few random, documents which the embassy requires. A week after I submitted what I thought was the world’s most comprehensive application, the embassy decided it wanted more, previously unmentioned papers, and they wanted them within the next week or theyd “consider my application scrapped”. Luckily I managed to get them together within that time and hand them in. The documents they wanted in my case were:

1.	Proof of payment of the tuition fee for my course (If you’ve paid only part of it and the rest can be paid at a later date, hand in the proof of the partial payment along with a letter stating that you’ve paid what was required and you’ll pay the remainder later)
2.	Income Tax returns for the last 3 years (filed by whoever is funding your stay) 
3.	Photocopies of my parents’ passports (which I HAD already given in, but they wanted them again. I don’t know, my parents are good looking, maybe they wanted copies for everyone at the Embassy)
4.	Bank statements for the last 6 months (See Point 11)
5.	Medical Insurance with a repatriation clause in it (See Point 13)

They may decide to come up with more documents they require, like drawings of flowers you made in Class II, or proof that your dog is healthy, or top secret plans of an underground city financed by Ukraine, and if you can’t obtain THAT, then ask yourself, my friend…… Do you have what it takes to live in Spain?

I really hope all this information makes the visa process simpler, faster and more efficient for you. If you have any questions, ask away in the comments and I’ll answer the best I can. Best of luck!


----------



## 90199

Welcome to Spain.

The Spanish are the world leaders in Bureaucracy, but it is their country and we as immigrants have to accept it,

Hepa


----------



## thewaterbearer

Hepa said:


> Welcome to Spain.
> 
> The Spanish are the world leaders in Bureaucracy, but it is their country and we as immigrants have to accept it,
> 
> Hepa


I agree with you a hundred percent. However, the information in India on the process itself is highly unclear, and this post aims to clear THAT up, not criticize the necessity of the process itself!


----------



## 90199

thewaterbearer said:


> I agree with you a hundred percent. However, the information in India on the process itself is highly unclear, and this post aims to clear THAT up, not criticize the necessity of the process itself!


Yes I understand that perfectly. I now find the bureaucracy most frustrating and somewhat amusing.

Good luck with your move,

Hepa


----------



## Guest

What an amazingly written explanation of the headache which is getting a student visa to come to Spain!

EU Citizens, you have *NO* idea what you're missing out on! 

Great work, thewaterbearer. Thank you so much for your thorough explanation! For any future non-EU citizens who need a student visa, the process is the same as listed above (in the US at least). 

Congrats for clearing this hurdle! Now, prepare yourself for round II... THE NIE APPOINTMENT. (Dun dun dun....)


----------



## thewaterbearer

Thanks so much Halydia! And also, i'll be forever-grateful for your advice and reassurances when i got this whole thing started a couple of months back. Its only fair that i should keep the promise i'd made then!


----------



## Sashank9

thewaterbearer said:


> Thanks so much Halydia! And also, i'll be forever-grateful for your advice and reassurances when i got this whole thing started a couple of months back. Its only fair that i should keep the promise i'd made then!


Hey! I can't tell you how glad I am to find this post! I'm definitely going to try to finish it in one go! 
I know it's been a while since you've been active on this forum, but I REALLY hope you see this, because I'm freaking out with the visa/university deadlines!

I just have a couple of questions. Did you have to get your marks transcript and your degree attested/apostilled too? Because apparently I do. And it's a process that involves me getting some other legalizations (from the Home Ministry or the Ministry of Education, I'm not sure. It's all so confusing!) before I submit the stuff at the Ministry of External Affairs.

I couldn't figure out how the private message thingy works on this forum. Sorry! :confused2:


----------



## kan28

*legalisation*

hey water bearer heading out this year and i need everything in order by semptember literally pulling my hair out.. tell me legalization is just limited to pcc and degree certificates or necessary for the notarized letter from parents as well?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> hey water bearer heading out this year and i need everything in order by semptember literally pulling my hair out.. tell me legalization is just limited to pcc and degree certificates or necessary for the notarized letter from parents as well?


As far as I know, it's only for the PCC and the Degree. Marks Transcript too, if your university asks for it. These things usually have to be notarised and authenticated before the Apostille is done. They haven't asked for an apostille stamp on the letter from my parents ( I'm assuming this is to state that they're your financial sponsors/supporters). 

Where are you headed? And what University? I can tell you, I understand EXACTLY what you're going through. I'm due to head out in September myself.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> As far as I know, it's only for the PCC and the Degree. Marks Transcript too, if your university asks for it. These things usually have to be notarised and authenticated before the Apostille is done. They haven't asked for an apostille stamp on the letter from my parents ( I'm assuming this is to state that they're your financial sponsors/supporters).
> 
> Where are you headed? And what University? I can tell you, I understand EXACTLY what you're going through. I'm due to head out in September myself.


hey shashank I am headed to ELISAVA for masters in digital architecture what about you? and I will not believe that till i land in spain itself and definitely the visa documents arent making it easy.


----------



## kan28

also water bearer i have not lived in bangalore continuously moved to delhi for a year in the middle and will now only get a pcc since may2012 can that be an issue? i am some how unable to extract answers to the umpteen questions i have via the consulate.


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> hey shashank I am headed to ELISAVA for masters in digital architecture what about you? and I will not believe that till i land in spain itself and definitely the visa documents arent making it easy.


That's great! I'm going to Valencia. It's an Erasmus Mundus Masters in Organizational Psychology. 
Haha! Let's hope it doesn't come to that. I did hear that they do take their own time with the Visa though. I really wish thewaterbearer was around right now, because she could clear things up! 

About the PCC, I have a similar issue too. I've been all over the place in the last 5 years! I sure hope this won't cause any problems. I'll keep you posted if I hear anything about it.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> That's great! I'm going to Valencia. It's an Erasmus Mundus Masters in Organizational Psychology.
> Haha! Let's hope it doesn't come to that. I did hear that they do take their own time with the Visa though. I really wish thewaterbearer was around right now, because she could clear things up!
> 
> About the PCC, I have a similar issue too. I've been all over the place in the last 5 years! I sure hope this won't cause any problems. I'll keep you posted if I hear anything about it.


Hey what is the update dude? I am still waiting to get all my documents in order especially the apostilled degree and still waiting for my pcc.


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> Hey what is the update dude? I am still waiting to get all my documents in order especially the apostilled degree and still waiting for my pcc.


Hey! Don't worry, it looks like we're all in the same boat here. Two months in, and I realised how excruciatingly long and painstakingly specific their requirements are. 

Well, about a month ago, I thought I had all my documents ready, and I was almost going to go to Mumbai, when I get the news that I need another PCC. Now this was the kicker - I have to get it from Belgium because I lived there for a year! 
Apparently you have to get a Police Clearance from every country that you lived in.
This delayed my application process by about a month, and now it's cutting it WAY too close, because my college starts on the 24th of September.

The other problem I faced was getting the apostille on my marks card and degree. Since I studied in another city (Bangalore), It had to be attested/authenticated by an appointed government official from THAT particular state only (Karnataka). Only then was I able to give it in for the Apostille (in Hyderabad, where I live).

Oh, I thought I should warn you. In case you're applying at Mumbai, apply for an appointment. At LEAST a week or two in advance. They're ridiculously slow in getting back to you. And as in my case, they seem to forget about certain requests for appointments too. :S
But if you're applying at Delhi, it turns out you don't need an appointment. Lucky them!


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hey! Don't worry, it looks like we're all in the same boat here. Two months in, and I realised how excruciatingly long and painstakingly specific their requirements are.
> 
> Well, about a month ago, I thought I had all my documents ready, and I was almost going to go to Mumbai, when I get the news that I need another PCC. Now this was the kicker - I have to get it from Belgium because I lived there for a year!
> Apparently you have to get a Police Clearance from every country that you lived in.
> This delayed my application process by about a month, and now it's cutting it WAY too close, because my college starts on the 24th of September.
> 
> The other problem I faced was getting the apostille on my marks card and degree. Since I studied in another city (Bangalore), It had to be attested/authenticated by an appointed government official from THAT particular state only (Karnataka). Only then was I able to give it in for the Apostille (in Hyderabad, where I live).
> 
> Oh, I thought I should warn you. In case you're applying at Mumbai, apply for an appointment. At LEAST a week or two in advance. They're ridiculously slow in getting back to you. And as in my case, they seem to forget about certain requests for appointments too. :S
> But if you're applying at Delhi, it turns out you don't need an appointment. Lucky them!


Oh my god...yours sounds like a lot of work dude. All the best!!! keep me updated and i shall do the same may the universe have some mercy on us!!


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> Oh my god...yours sounds like a lot of work dude. All the best!!! keep me updated and i shall do the same may the universe have some mercy on us!!


Thanks! We're gonna need all the luck we can get! 

Update - Book your appointment in Mumbai one month in advance if you want a particular date. I asked for an appointment last week, and I only got a reply today - I only got a slot on the 10th of September. You can only apply for the appointment by email through VFS - infowest[dot]esin[at]vfshelpline[dot]com. You can call them on +914066292656 or 18002096151 if you have doubts.

If you're applying at Delhi, I've read that there are people who've been waiting for days because they haven't gone early enough. They're only taking a limited number of applications each day, so even if you're next in line and you've been waiting the whole day, they might suddenly decide to close. I guess going early enough and giving it a shot is the only way to go about it.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Thanks! We're gonna need all the luck we can get!
> 
> Update - Book your appointment in Mumbai one month in advance if you want a particular date. I asked for an appointment last week, and I only got a reply today - I only got a slot on the 10th of September. You can only apply for the appointment by email through VFS - infowest[dot]esin[at]vfshelpline[dot]com. You can call them on +914066292656 or 18002096151 if you have doubts.
> 
> If you're applying at Delhi, I've read that there are people who've been waiting for days because they haven't gone early enough. They're only taking a limited number of applications each day, so even if you're next in line and you've been waiting the whole day, they might suddenly decide to close. I guess going early enough and giving it a shot is the only way to go about it.


hey got my appointment at the mumbai (since i am currently in bangalore)one for the 17th of september .I wanted to leave by 28th of September so lets see.


----------



## kan28

kan28 said:


> hey got my appointment at the mumbai (since i am currently in bangalore)one for the 17th of september .I wanted to leave by 28th of September so lets see.


Also dude what flights are you looking at for barcelona that allow extra baggage?


----------



## Sashank9

I don't have direct flights to Valencia, so I'll probably have one stop, and then another at Madrid or Barcelona. I'm looking at either Qatar or Emirates which apparently have student baggage allowances. Otherwise, I'm checking out some other carriers too, but I need to find out which ones need a transit visa. Because I don't think I want anything to do with visas for a while now. 

I'm guessing Bangalore has some good 1 stop connections. You should probably go with emirates! And come what may, do NOT go by Lufthansa. Those seats are horribly uncomfortable. Plus, they don't let you take as much as the others.

I hope our visas don't take more than a week to process. I'm planning on leaving on the 22nd, which gives me exactly 11 days from the appointment date.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> I don't have direct flights to Valencia, so I'll probably have one stop, and then another at Madrid or Barcelona. I'm looking at either Qatar or Emirates which apparently have student baggage allowances. Otherwise, I'm checking out some other carriers too, but I need to find out which ones need a transit visa. Because I don't think I want anything to do with visas for a while now.
> 
> I'm guessing Bangalore has some good 1 stop connections. You should probably go with emirates! And come what may, do NOT go by Lufthansa. Those seats are horribly uncomfortable. Plus, they don't let you take as much as the others.
> 
> I hope our visas don't take more than a week to process. I'm planning on leaving on the 22nd, which gives me exactly 11 days from the appointment date.


Hey dude ..how did it go??Also did you present them with an airticket...did they ask for one because on their site they do not mention so. Also let me know if they asked for any extra document! all the best.


----------



## Sashank9

Hey! Quite hectic man. Even though my appointment was at 11, I reached by 9. The receptionists there are quite friendly, and they'll help you if anything is missing. But there is a very specific order and procedure for their application!

First, they're gonna check your set of originals. The list is pretty much what waterbearer said it would be, but for the sake of other Mumbai applicants, here goes:

1. Bank Draft for Rs 4143,
2. Application filled with a blue ballpoint pen,
3. Passport,
4. Original Admission Letter,
5. Original Letter from your University with Course Details (Duration, Fees, etc.),
6. Photocopies of previous academic qualifications (Carry originals also, just in case. This one guy I met there was asked to come back to show his originals),
7. Proof of Economic Support,
8. Proof of Accommodation (I didn't need this, as the proof was given in my admission letter),
9. Proof of Travel Insurance (with repatriation clause, as mentioned by waterbearer),
10. Medical Certificate with the specific words (also mentioned by waterbearer), and
11. PCC from the Passport Office.

Now, once you're done arranging these in this EXACT order, you'll need to take TWO full photocopies of the ENTIRE application - from point 1 to 11.

When you get there for your submission, they're gonna make you wait for a while, so you could go through the whole thing over there too.

Once it's your turn to submit, they're gonna ask you the usual - "Why are you going?", "Where is your University?", "How long is your course?", and so on. The only originals they're going to take are your Passport, the Application Form, and the Bank draft. The rest, they'll take from your photocopied sets (I still don't know why they wanted TWO copies, but what the heck. Better to do what they say).

When you're done, they're gonna put the Consulate General of Spain stamp on your photocopied application form which you gave in. 

This is where I freaked out. She said we'll get in touch with you in 2-3 weeks!!! Then I told her about my situation - that I had to leave on the 22nd because my course starts on the 24th, but all she said was "Oh, is that so? I'll make a note of it then". I'm hoping that she really meant they would process it faster, because otherwise, frankly, I'm quite screwed.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hey! Quite hectic man. Even though my appointment was at 11, I reached by 9. The receptionists there are quite friendly, and they'll help you if anything is missing. But there is a very specific order and procedure for their application!
> 
> First, they're gonna check your set of originals. The list is pretty much what waterbearer said it would be, but for the sake of other Mumbai applicants, here goes:
> 
> 1. Bank Draft for Rs 4143,
> 2. Application filled with a blue ballpoint pen,
> 3. Passport,
> 4. Original Admission Letter,
> 5. Original Letter from your University with Course Details (Duration, Fees, etc.),
> 6. Photocopies of previous academic qualifications (Carry originals also, just in case. This one guy I met there was asked to come back to show his originals),
> 7. Proof of Economic Support,
> 8. Proof of Accommodation (I didn't need this, as the proof was given in my admission letter),
> 9. Proof of Travel Insurance (with repatriation clause, as mentioned by waterbearer),
> 10. Medical Certificate with the specific words (also mentioned by waterbearer), and
> 11. PCC from the Passport Office.
> 
> Now, once you're done arranging these in this EXACT order, you'll need to take TWO full photocopies of the ENTIRE application - from point 1 to 11.
> 
> When you get there for your submission, they're gonna make you wait for a while, so you could go through the whole thing over there too.
> 
> Once it's your turn to submit, they're gonna ask you the usual - "Why are you going?", "Where is your University?", "How long is your course?", and so on. The only originals they're going to take are your Passport, the Application Form, and the Bank draft. The rest, they'll take from your photocopied sets (I still don't know why they wanted TWO copies, but what the heck. Better to do what they say).
> 
> When you're done, they're gonna put the Consulate General of Spain stamp on your photocopied application form which you gave in.
> 
> This is where I freaked out. She said we'll get in touch with you in 2-3 weeks!!! Then I told her about my situation - that I had to leave on the 22nd because my course starts on the 24th, but all she said was "Oh, is that so? I'll make a note of it then". I'm hoping that she really meant they would process it faster, because otherwise, frankly, I'm quite screwed.



oh boy ok! thanks a tonne for the list and best of luck. Tell me one thing I am taking a loan do i still need to give my parents passport copies and a notarized letter?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> oh boy ok! thanks a tonne for the list and best of luck. Tell me one thing I am taking a loan do i still need to give my parents passport copies and a notarized letter?


No problem! 

Is your loan covering only your fees, or the entire stay? (Accommodation, Food, other living expenses)


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> No problem!
> 
> Is your loan covering only your fees, or the entire stay? (Accommodation, Food, other living expenses)


entire stay..also do i need to show airticket?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> entire stay


Okay, then you shouldn't need all of that. The bank giving you your loan would usually be aware of what kind of proof you ought to submit with your Visa application. What about any emergency situation? Does it cover that?


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Okay, then you shouldn't need all of that. The bank giving you your loan would usually be aware of what kind of proof you ought to submit with your Visa application. What about any emergency situation? Does it cover that?


yup plus ill be showing my account details to say i have extra cash besides the loan amnt...not sponsored by my folks...but i am just wondering since my dad is the nominee for the loan and doesnt have a passport...


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> yup plus ill be showing my account details to say i have extra cash besides the loan amnt...not sponsored by my folks...but i am just wondering since my dad is the nominee for the loan and doesnt have a passport...


Since you've got your own funds in your bank account, I don't think it's necessary for the visa application - as long as you've got all the loan-related documents ready.


----------



## kan28

ok cool thanks a tonne ...and keep me posted misery loves company


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> ok cool thanks a tonne ...and keep me posted misery loves company


Hahaha! It sure does! 
Good luck!


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hahaha! It sure does!
> Good luck!


oh dude...am soo sorry but did you show your airticket?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> oh dude...am soo sorry but did you show your airticket?


Haha sorry, I kept missing that. No, they didn't ask for one. Seems it isn't mandatory. But if you've already booked it, then there's no harm!


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> also water bearer i have not lived in bangalore continuously moved to delhi for a year in the middle and will now only get a pcc since may2012 can that be an issue? i am some how unable to extract answers to the umpteen questions i have via the consulate.


Just a heads up - you did get your PCC from the Passport Office/Passport Seva Kendra right? Because I wasn't sure, and I got myself a PCC from there, and the local police too. I just wanted to be on the safe side. The lady at the consulate said they don't take the PCC from the police, and removed it from my application.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Just a heads up - you did get your PCC from the Passport Office/Passport Seva Kendra right? Because I wasn't sure, and I got myself a PCC from there, and the local police too. I just wanted to be on the safe side. The lady at the consulate said they don't take the PCC from the police, and removed it from my application.


hey ,i applied from the passport office and it isnt here yet and i am really running out of time ....i hope this 5 day rule in mumbai is true and ur visa will prove that for me !


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Just a heads up - you did get your PCC from the Passport Office/Passport Seva Kendra right? Because I wasn't sure, and I got myself a PCC from there, and the local police too. I just wanted to be on the safe side. The lady at the consulate said they don't take the PCC from the police, and removed it from my application.


hey ,i applied for the pcc from the passport office and it isnt here yet and i am really running out of time ....i hope this 5 day rule in mumbai is true and ur visa will prove that for me !


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> hey ,i applied for the pcc from the passport office and it isnt here yet and i am really running out of time ....i hope this 5 day rule in mumbai is true and ur visa will prove that for me !


I'm surprised it's taking them so long, because I got it the same day that I applied. Within an hour too! Anyway, I applied at the Passport Seva Kendra, so I guess it works faster there. 

I really hope they don't take longer than a week. I'm probably calling them up by the end of the week to check the status of my application anyway, so next update - Friday!


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> I'm surprised it's taking them so long, because I got it the same day that I applied. Within an hour too! Anyway, I applied at the Passport Seva Kendra, so I guess it works faster there.
> 
> I really hope they don't take longer than a week. I'm probably calling them up by the end of the week to check the status of my application anyway, so next update - Friday!


dude did your pcc have the apostille??


----------



## kan28

is it necessary...coz i might be getting my pcc only tom and i wont have time to go to delhi to get it apostilled..


----------



## kan28

kan28 said:


> dude did your pcc have the apostille??


hey whats the status?? 
ok tell me something the guy who did not have original degree had to take fresh apt date or just come back with missing original? i still waiting for mine to come from delhi with apostille....and well obviously am nervous!


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> dude did your pcc have the apostille??


The PCC definitely needs to have the Apostille. Although they won't take the original at first, the photocopy (two sided) needs to be of the Apostilled PCC.



kan28 said:


> hey whats the status??
> ok tell me something the guy who did not have original degree had to take fresh apt date or just come back with missing original? i still waiting for mine to come from delhi with apostille....and well obviously am nervous!


This, I don't think you have to work about. They didn't even ask to see the original, so just the photocopy will be fine. On top of that, the Apostille is only for your University. The Visa doesn't need it. 

And the guy only needed to come and show the original. I don't think he needed a fresh appointment!

Finally, I tried calling the Consulate yesterday. They said that the minimum time for processing a Visa is 10 days. They also said not to bother calling back before next Friday, as they would call me themselves to inform me, if anything has happened.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> The PCC definitely needs to have the Apostille. Although they won't take the original at first, the photocopy (two sided) needs to be of the Apostilled PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> This, I don't think you have to work about. They didn't even ask to see the original, so just the photocopy will be fine. On top of that, the Apostille is only for your University. The Visa doesn't need it.
> 
> And the guy only needed to come and show the original. I don't think he needed a fresh appointment!
> 
> Finally, I tried calling the Consulate yesterday. They said that the minimum time for processing a Visa is 10 days. They also said not to bother calling back before next Friday, as they would call me themselves to inform me, if anything has happened.


ooh ok....i feel soo relieved i have not slept for a long time!!!! this better be worth it and dude u will get it...am sure!!! all the best we all will land our asses in this country..we better!!! and i got my pcc with apostille like yest in the nick of time...it felt like winning a million dollars!


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> ooh ok....i feel soo relieved i have not slept for a long time!!!! this better be worth it and dude u will get it...am sure!!! all the best we all will land our asses in this country..we better!!! and i got my pcc with apostille like yest in the nick of time...it felt like winning a million dollars!


Hahaha! Man, I can't wait to get there! 
And the day we pick up our visas, a million dollars is gonna sound like peanuts! 
And don't panic because it's gonna be pretty straightforward. Once you get to the counter, if you have everything in order, it shouldn't take you more than a couple of minutes. Makes you wonder if it was worth all the worrying and the hard work. 

How are you going to Mumbai? And when do you reach?


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hahaha! Man, I can't wait to get there!
> And the day we pick up our visas, a million dollars is gonna sound like peanuts!
> And don't panic because it's gonna be pretty straightforward. Once you get to the counter, if you have everything in order, it shouldn't take you more than a couple of minutes. Makes you wonder if it was worth all the worrying and the hard work.
> 
> How are you going to Mumbai? And when do you reach?


um 17th morning flight from bangalore after which ill go to delhi and get my degree after which i mt have to come back and show them my degree...basically a replica of the amazing race just panning across the country for me


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> um 17th morning flight from bangalore after which ill go to delhi and get my degree after which i mt have to come back and show them my degree...basically a replica of the amazing race just panning across the country for me


Hahaha! That's crazy! I hope you got two full photocopies of the entire application.
Also, when is your appointment? Mine was 11 to 12, but I ended up having to wait till 1.


----------



## kan28

oh it says 11-12


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> oh it says 11-12


You can enter anytime after 9 though. The guy there will check all your documents and let you know if everything is fine. Then you just wait.


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> You can enter anytime after 9 though. The guy there will check all your documents and let you know if everything is fine. Then you just wait.


dude...umm my pcc only has one apostille on the front...like the letter and one stamp in the passport...there is no 2 side to it..should i worry?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> dude...umm my pcc only has one apostille on the front...like the letter and one stamp in the passport...there is no 2 side to it..should i worry?


Hey! I only said both sides because my apostille was given on the reverse side of my PCC. But if it's on the front, then there's no issue!


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hey! I only said both sides because my apostille was given on the reverse side of my PCC. But if it's on the front, then there's no issue!


Helloo,

Thank you for the the list..my form was so in order that no one even bothered to chk b4 i handed it over  .also i had to make 2 trips to bombay because of missing apostille but they were nice abt it and as long as i did not have to wait for an appointment i was happy . So its finally done....what is the update dude. Also i chked the vfs site and they say u can track the application but i did not get a receipt number so i was wondering.


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> Helloo,
> 
> Thank you for the the list..my form was so in order that no one even bothered to chk b4 i handed it over  .also i had to make 2 trips to bombay because of missing apostille but they were nice abt it and as long as i did not have to wait for an appointment i was happy . So its finally done....what is the update dude. Also i chked the vfs site and they say u can track the application but i did not get a receipt number so i was wondering.


Wow, twice already? That's crazy! 
I haven't heard from them yet, and when I called them, they said there has been no news about my visa. I guess this means I'll be joining college late. 
They didn't give me a receipt number or anything like that either. Just a stamp on one of my application copies. Since this visa is not handled by VFS, there's no way of tracking it unless you call them. When you do, they use your passport number as a reference. Either way, my advice - don't call them for about 8-10 days. I did that, and they told me the minimum time required to process a visa is 10 days.

Did they give you a date or something?


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Wow, twice already? That's crazy!
> I haven't heard from them yet, and when I called them, they said there has been no news about my visa. I guess this means I'll be joining college late.
> They didn't give me a receipt number or anything like that either. Just a stamp on one of my application copies. Since this visa is not handled by VFS, there's no way of tracking it unless you call them. When you do, they use your passport number as a reference. Either way, my advice - don't call them for about 8-10 days. I did that, and they told me the minimum time required to process a visa is 10 days.
> 
> Did they give you a date or something?


no dude...wht date? hmm 10 days has it been 10 days since yours?


----------



## kan28

kan28 said:


> no dude...wht date? hmm 10 days has it been 10 days since yours?


and did you book your tickets already?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> and did you book your tickets already?


Yeah it's been 11 days now. That's why I called them yesterday. 
And no, my travel agent thinks it's better not to risk booking the ticket already. 
Are you going to pick up the visa yourself, or are you authorising someone to do it?


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Yeah it's been 11 days now. That's why I called them yesterday.
> And no, my travel agent thinks it's better not to risk booking the ticket already.
> Are you going to pick up the visa yourself, or are you authorising someone to do it?


authorizing some one dude already made 2 trips to bombay wht bt u?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> authorizing some one dude already made 2 trips to bombay wht bt u?


I think I'm going myself. I'm already late for college, so I can't afford to waste anymore time waiting for a courier to arrive. 
But if I'm flying through Bombay, then it makes sense to authorise someone I guess. And then I could have them give it to me at the airport, if that works!


----------



## kan28

yo any news?? is this getting annoying should i stop asking?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> yo any news?? is this getting annoying should i stop asking?


Lol no it's cool. I'm only expecting some news tomorrow onwards. I informed my course coordinator that I would be late because of a delay in the visa, and she replied saying they wrote to the Spanish Ministry asking them to help out. Let's see how that turns out! I'll keep you posted anyway.


----------



## kan28

any news yet?


----------



## Sashank9

kan28 said:


> any news yet?


Hey! The visa arrived on Monday. Finally made it here! Good luck! I'm sure you'll get it anytime now!


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hey! The visa arrived on Monday. Finally made it here! Good luck! I'm sure you'll get it anytime now!


oh awesome!!!! all the best with the course....hope to join u soon ..there!!


----------



## kan28

Sashank9 said:


> Hey! The visa arrived on Monday. Finally made it here! Good luck! I'm sure you'll get it anytime now!


dude how exactly do they contact and tell you...i am getting soo nervous..mine isnt here yet...


----------



## kan28

ok done gotit ...soo happy!!


----------



## sai1919

Congrats both of you. what are the details i should mail them to take appointment ? pls repli asap. 
thank you.


----------



## Parasu Ram

*Help needed*

Is there anybody around at the university of barcelona from india..... guys!!!! im bloody confused to b honest.... need sum info....


----------



## bornpsy

kan28 said:


> ok done gotit ...soo happy!!


Hey, might move to valencia this september to study there for a year. do all my marksheets/ undergrad diplomas need to have an apostille? or is it just the pcc? can i get the apostille stamp in mumbai too or would i need to send my documents to delhi? 

also, there are a couple of agents here in mumbai that vouch to get the apostille for you. can they be trusted?

thanks!


----------



## Sashank9

Hey bornpsy, that's good to hear! 

You need the Apostille on the PCC for the Visa, but you would only need it on your marks transcript and your diploma if your university asks for it.

You can apply for it in Mumbai itself, and it's probably even better if you do it yourself. I remember agents quoting ridiculous prices anywhere between 5000 to 10000 for a single document, which they say will take around two weeks. I paid 500 per document in Hyderabad for Tatkal processing, which meant I could pick it up the next day.

Unless you don't have any time whatsoever, I wouldn't suggest going through an agent.


----------



## Parasu Ram

well..... man...... shashank n also kan!!!! i should thank ye guyz for ur discussion here dat helped me a lot n also thanx to waterbearer for d thread...... everythn went smooth so far... 

and bornspy! authentication n apostille...... real hectic thng but since ye got time, ye can do it all very relaxed.... i have a file statin all d addresses for authentication and apostille in india.... but i aint sure how to attach it here... i think i ll jus paste em here....




ye r from mumbai... so uh.... 

for authentication,

Maharashtra
1. Smt. Seema Dhamdhere, Joint Secretary, Higher Education
Department, 4th floor, Mantralaya Annexe, Mumbai-400032, Tel: 022-
22025206(O), 24367773 ( R )
1. Sh.S.D.Mane, Section Officer Home Department
2. Sh. J.J.Valvi, Section Officer, Home Department
3. Sh.R.N.Mali, Section Officer, Home Department, Government of
Maharashtra
4.Sh. V.R.Shirsat, Deputy Secretary, Government of Maharashtra,
Employment & Self-Employment Department Mantralaya, Mumbai
5. Sh.Sunil Rawade, Section Officer, Home Department, Government of
Maharashtra



and for apostille.,

(1) Delhi CPV Division, Attestation Cell,
Ministry of External Affairs
Patiala House Annexe, Tilak Marg,
New Delhi-110011.
Telefax: 011-23387931

(2) Chennai MEA Branch Secretariat
68, College Road, E.V.K. Sampath Mallaligai,
7th Floor, Numgambakkam, Chennai -600006.
Phone: 044-28252200, 28251323

(3) Hyderabad MEA Branch Secretariat
Old Reception Hall, Near Old Gate,
Andhra Pradesh Secretariat,
Hyderabad-500022
Phone: 040-23456051

(4) Kolkata MEA Branch Secretariat
2, Ballygunge, Park Road,
Kolkata-700019
Phone: 033-22879701, 22802686


(5) Guwahati MEA Branch Secretariat
House No. 307, Beltola, Basistha Road,
Guwahati-781028.
Phone: 0361-2229155, 2229156,



hope these thngs can help ye.... 


have fun 

PEACE


----------



## bornpsy

Sashank9 said:


> Hey bornpsy, that's good to hear!
> 
> You need the Apostille on the PCC for the Visa, but you would only need it on your marks transcript and your diploma if your university asks for it.
> 
> You can apply for it in Mumbai itself, and it's probably even better if you do it yourself. I remember agents quoting ridiculous prices anywhere between 5000 to 10000 for a single document, which they say will take around two weeks. I paid 500 per document in Hyderabad for Tatkal processing, which meant I could pick it up the next day.
> 
> Unless you don't have any time whatsoever, I wouldn't suggest going through an agent.


Hi sashank9/ parasu ram,

thank you both for the wonderful insight! 

sashank9, i believe you're in valencia too? how's it going so far? what's the rent like at a hostel or a flat with shared accommodation, just so i can start budgeting right away. i'll most likely live around the palau de les arts reina sofia area, cuz that's where my college is. 

from the list that parasu ram posted earlier, it doesn't look like there's any place in mumbai from where i can get an apostille on my pcc, so i guess i will have to make a trip to delhi. sashank9, did you get the apostille the same day that you gave in your certificates/ pcc? 

thanks a ton!  so glad there's someone to ask for help!


----------



## Sashank9

bornpsy said:


> Hi sashank9/ parasu ram,
> 
> thank you both for the wonderful insight!
> 
> sashank9, i believe you're in valencia too? how's it going so far? what's the rent like at a hostel or a flat with shared accommodation, just so i can start budgeting right away. i'll most likely live around the palau de les arts reina sofia area, cuz that's where my college is.
> 
> from the list that parasu ram posted earlier, it doesn't look like there's any place in mumbai from where i can get an apostille on my pcc, so i guess i will have to make a trip to delhi. sashank9, did you get the apostille the same day that you gave in your certificates/ pcc?
> 
> thanks a ton!  so glad there's someone to ask for help!


Valencia is absolutely brilliant. I love the city, the people, and everything about it! The parties here are awesome, if that's anything to go by. 
I would advise you to stay in a flat, because it's much cheaper than university or hostel accommodation. You could get a room for anywhere between 100 to 350 Euros, but then again, I wouldn't suggest staying in the 100 Euro rooms for obvious reasons! Let me know if you need help, and I could probably help you out with some flats.

I did get the Apostille done in one day, but I had to apply for the Tatkal procedure. Don't bank on it though, I was told I just got lucky. What you really have to be careful with, is where you graduated from. You need to get your marks transcript and degree authenticated from the state of your university!


----------



## bornpsy

Sashank9 said:


> Valencia is absolutely brilliant. I love the city, the people, and everything about it! The parties here are awesome, if that's anything to go by.
> I would advise you to stay in a flat, because it's much cheaper than university or hostel accommodation. You could get a room for anywhere between 100 to 350 Euros, but then again, I wouldn't suggest staying in the 100 Euro rooms for obvious reasons! Let me know if you need help, and I could probably help you out with some flats.
> 
> I did get the Apostille done in one day, but I had to apply for the Tatkal procedure. Don't bank on it though, I was told I just got lucky. What you really have to be careful with, is where you graduated from. You need to get your marks transcript and degree authenticated from the state of your university!


Haha, that's really nice to know! yes, i will definitely need help with booking flats, but not until april or may this year. will surely hit you up then! 

for now, here's the catch: i've done my undergrad from mumbai university, but there's no place here where i can get an apostille done. so in that case delhi would be my best bet, right? it's so disappointing- the MEA website has no information on this at all, and i really don't want to entrust a tout with my original undergrad diploma and mark sheets. in all probability i will have to end up making a trip to delhi... don't even know if the ministry accepts documents without prior appointments. have SO many things to figure out! 

btw, it's really, really cool that you take time off to help others, man. really appreciate it!


----------



## Sashank9

bornpsy said:


> Haha, that's really nice to know! yes, i will definitely need help with booking flats, but not until april or may this year. will surely hit you up then!
> 
> for now, here's the catch: i've done my undergrad from mumbai university, but there's no place here where i can get an apostille done. so in that case delhi would be my best bet, right? it's so disappointing- the MEA website has no information on this at all, and i really don't want to entrust a tout with my original undergrad diploma and mark sheets. in all probability i will have to end up making a trip to delhi... don't even know if the ministry accepts documents without prior appointments. have SO many things to figure out!
> 
> btw, it's really, really cool that you take time off to help others, man. really appreciate it!


Just checking, because authentication and getting the apostille are two different procedures - the authentication being the prerequisite for an apostille. 
If you're going to Delhi, the procedure's been explained by thewaterbearer in the first post. So that should sort things out.

And thanks! I think everybody in this thread would agree that the entire process is ridiculously confusing, and nobody else ought to go through what we did 

What course are you applying for?


----------



## bornpsy

Sashank9 said:


> Just checking, because authentication and getting the apostille are two different procedures - the authentication being the prerequisite for an apostille.
> If you're going to Delhi, the procedure's been explained by thewaterbearer in the first post. So that should sort things out.
> 
> And thanks! I think everybody in this thread would agree that the entire process is ridiculously confusing, and nobody else ought to go through what we did
> 
> What course are you applying for?


yup, it sure is! i will need to get the documents authenticated here in maharashtra before getting an apostille in delhi, that much is certain.

will go through thewaterbearer's post once again to see what needs to be done. 

i've applied for the fall, 2013 intake to the master's program in music business and global entertainment at berklee college of music! an answer from the admissions dept is due out anytime now, and i'm really hoping to get through!


----------



## Sashank9

bornpsy said:


> yup, it sure is! i will need to get the documents authenticated here in maharashtra before getting an apostille in delhi, that much is certain.
> 
> will go through thewaterbearer's post once again to see what needs to be done.
> 
> i've applied for the fall, 2013 intake to the master's program in music business and global entertainment at berklee college of music! an answer from the admissions dept is due out anytime now, and i'm really hoping to get through!


Ahaha are you serious?? I've been thinking of applying for the Valencia Summer Performance Program there! But that would end before you arrive anyway.

Good luck with the apostille, and the admission! Keep us updated!


----------



## Parasu Ram

Why aint anybody here goin to or already in Barca?  lol

And as it went, it was really hectic n bloody confusing..... yet i managed well enough finishin it in first go on thursday...... thanx to d whole thread n replies on it 

N bornspy! pcc..... it depends.. if ye gettin it from passport seva kendra, it ll b done in a day n a day more for the apostille.... if it aint dat way, it may take a fortnight to month..

dunno how d authentication goes in mumbai but in bangalore....., i had to go round n round n round... 

u will enjoy it all though  

i had only one month to finish all dis including visa application..... hectic but thoroughly enjoyed it all 


GL with everythn


----------



## bornpsy

Sashank9: that is awesome! let me know how it goes! btw, accepted to berklee valencia on a scholarship, so very happy! definitely moving this september! 

Parasu Ram: in one go?! wow, i hope i don't have to make multiple trips. congrats! 

i cannot apply for a visa until 3 months before i leave, can i? so that means i need to apply may end if i plan to travel end of august for a course that begins early september. 

also, Sashank9, how would you recommend going about finding apartments in valencia? most of the websites i've checked out are spanish, and the translation to english isn't up to the mark. thank you!


----------



## prudhvi13

hi,

thanks for all the info ppl..the visa process for Spain seems very complicated. I got admitted for a master in management at university of Carlos , Madrid. So I planning to start working on the visa documentation right away but I'm not clear on the authentication and apostille of transcripts and diploma. can I get them attested by my college dean and then take them to Ministry of External Affairs to get the apostille? or are there specific government departments i am supposed to contact for authentication. Also, am i supposed to get the apostille on the copies or just for the originals? regarding PCC, I lived in many places over the last 5 years, so should i get a one from each place??

bornpsy since you are also applying for the fall 2013, if you can tell me how you got it done it will be great.

any insight is much appreciated...

thanks


----------



## bornpsy

Hey prudhvi13, that's awesome, congrats! first off, you need to get your documents attested from the home department of the state you graduated from before sending them off for the apostille. i don't think an attestation from the headmaster at your college would work. you need to get the apostille on the original document- the photocopies are just for their records, i think. i'm not sure whether you need to get a PCC from every place you've lived in; maybe sashank9 can help you with that? 

maybe you should try calling/ writing VFS global with your query? they also have attestation centres in mumbai and delhi where you can courier your documents for the apostille. hope this helps. best of luck!


----------



## prateen

*Funds for Spanish Student Visa*

Hello everybody,

I got an offer from an Erasmus masters program with my frst year of studies in Spain. Have read all the posts in this thread. I have a query regarding financial documents required for Visa process. I am planning to show my savings bank account statement. 
First of all, I want to know what is the minimum amount that is to shown in the bank account? Is there any minimum defined by the Spanish Visa authorities??

Secondly, are these funds supposed to be maintained for any particular length of time??, for example, for UK student visa, one needs to maintain, tuition fees + 7200 pounds for 28 days in a bank account and only then apply. Is there any such requirement for Spanish Visa??

If somebody has any info on this, please share it..I couldn't find anything on the net! 

Thanks


----------



## aspiringmasterstudent

Hi waterbearer! 

Thanks so much for posting these instructions, I have to start applying for a Spanish Visa very soon and this'll definitely come in handy.

I have a question regarding your stay there. You mentioned that you had booked a hostel room for the first 2 weeks of your arrival in Spain. When you did find affordable accommodation for the rest of your stay, however, were you required to pay rent for the entire period of stay in advance? Were you asked to pay a deposit as well?

Looking forward to your reply.

Thanks again for this!

-aspiringmasterstudent


----------



## 213979

aspiringmasterstudent said:


> Hi waterbearer!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting these instructions, I have to start applying for a Spanish Visa very soon and this'll definitely come in handy.
> 
> I have a question regarding your stay there. You mentioned that you had booked a hostel room for the first 2 weeks of your arrival in Spain. When you did find affordable accommodation for the rest of your stay, however, were you required to pay rent for the entire period of stay in advance? Were you asked to pay a deposit as well?
> 
> Looking forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks again for this!
> 
> -aspiringmasterstudent



When I rented, I had to pay a deposit but I did not pay all the rent in advance. That sounds dubious, at best! 

Have you found a place online and are they asking you for ALL the rent?


----------



## roshan567

hey guys
i too will be traveling to spain for my studies in the month of september.

one question- with the student residence permit which we get by registering with the town municipality, can we travel across the schenghen area?


----------



## thewaterbearer

aspiringmasterstudent said:


> Hi waterbearer!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting these instructions, I have to start applying for a Spanish Visa very soon and this'll definitely come in handy.
> 
> I have a question regarding your stay there. You mentioned that you had booked a hostel room for the first 2 weeks of your arrival in Spain. When you did find affordable accommodation for the rest of your stay, however, were you required to pay rent for the entire period of stay in advance? Were you asked to pay a deposit as well?
> 
> Looking forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks again for this!
> 
> -aspiringmasterstudent


hey!

well, like the poster above me said, paying the whole rent in advance definitely seems to be dubious. what i did was sign the contract, usually for 3/ 6 / 9 months, and then pay the deposit which is usually equal to one month and then pay month by month.
thats how it usually works in student towns at least, dont know about bigger cities like madrid. best of luck!


----------



## thewaterbearer

roshan567 said:


> hey guys
> i too will be traveling to spain for my studies in the month of september.
> 
> one question- with the student residence permit which we get by registering with the town municipality, can we travel across the schenghen area?


to my knowledge, as long as the visa is valid, that is for the 3 month duration, you can come and go as you please. afterward, as long as you have a student card, youre definitely legal in spain, but as for the rest of the schengen area, im not too sure, it would be best to chevk with the local authorities when they're issuing you your student card. my gut tells me that europe will never miss out on being able to make some money via tourism, so it definitely wouldnt be too difficult to achieve, even if it does mean jumping through a few hoops. best of luck!


----------



## Neena17

Hello thewaterbearer and anyone else who can help me,

I am planning to start my masters in Spain this september, I am though studying in UK as of now. I will go back to India(Delhi) to apply for my spanish student visa. Can anyone tell me what documents are needed to be apostille? Also how much money should be shown in bank account if I am going for a year and how long does it need to stay in the account?

Thanks!


----------



## Neena17

roshan567 said:


> hey guys
> i too will be traveling to spain for my studies in the month of september.
> 
> one question- with the student residence permit which we get by registering with the town municipality, can we travel across the schenghen area?


Hello,

What city are going to?


----------



## Neena17

Is no one really active on this forum?!


----------



## roshan567

hey guys
i am applying for the student visa from India. As per the website there are 3 different kinds of visas, ie less than 90 days, between 90 and 180 days and more than 180 days. In my case, i should apply for the more than 180 days visa since my masters course is for a year. 

my question is about the student NIE? is it compulsory to apply for it within 30 days from the date of arrival in spain?


----------



## Neena17

Hello Roshan,

I am also applying from India this summer. I think yes it is because when I contacted the international officer in the university I wish to apply for, she told me apply for the extension within the first month at the local police station.

Btw where are you going to study in spain?


----------



## roshan567

I shall be traveling to barcelona in the month of Sept.


----------



## Neena17

I am going to Valladolid. Have you started collecting your documents? Are you applying from Mumbai or Delhi?


----------



## roshan567

Neena17 said:


> I am going to Valladolid. Have you started collecting your documents? Are you applying from Mumbai or Delhi?


hey

I am yet to start collecting my documents. we can apply only 90 days prior to our date or travel right?also what kind of visa are you applying for?And i shall be applying in mumbai as im in bangalore

give me your email id if possible: it would be easier to contact you


----------



## Neena17

roshan567 said:


> hey
> 
> I am yet to start collecting my documents. we can apply only 90 days prior to our date or travel right?also what kind of visa are you applying for?And i shall be applying in mumbai as im in bangalore
> 
> give me your email id if possible: it would be easier to contact you


Yeah we can only apply within 3 months before we are due to arrive. I am applying for a student visa from Delhi. I am like a nerve wreck since they need soooo many documents. Spanish student visa seems to be such a hassle.

Also I have messaged you my email address!


----------



## roshan567

hey guys
so this is about the PCC. So, i got a new passport via the tatkal scheme in about 7 days. Hence in my case, so when i apply for a PCC, will i get instantly or will it take time? Could you someone please advise asap as my pcc appointment is on 30 may and i am traveling abroad on 13 june. Hence i need the PCC formalities to be completed in a brief span of time?

also, is the pcc a piece of paper or is it a stamp on the passport?


----------



## Jesjo

*Long term 180 days*

Has anyone here applied for a Visa more than 90 days and less than 180 days long term Visa? Really confused with the process.


----------



## bharatsmilling

*documents to be apostille*

I'm really confused with documents which should i get apostille some people say we should apostille our degree documents from state government and then from minister of external affairs and some people are not even talking about pcc apostille help me out


----------



## Neena17

bharatsmilling said:


> I'm really confused with documents which should i get apostille some people say we should apostille our degree documents from state government and then from minister of external affairs and some people are not even talking about pcc apostille help me out


I applied for my visa last week. The documents for the visa that you need to get apostilled are PCC and medical certificate. You will only need to get your degree apostilled if your university in spain asks for it, the embassy doesn't asks for it and it has nothing to do with your visa.


----------



## bharatsmilling

Neena17 said:


> I applied for my visa last week. The documents for the visa that you need to get apostilled are PCC and medical certificate. You will only need to get your degree apostilled if your university in spain asks for it, the embassy doesn't asks for it and it has nothing to do with your visa.


where should i get them apostille and how much does it costs?? my visa date is on 20th of this month. How many days does it require??


----------



## Neena17

bharatsmilling said:


> where should i get them apostille and how much does it costs?? my visa date is on 20th of this month. How many days does it require??


Are you applying from Mumbai? I got mine done from Delhi. I called one guy from MEA who sits at the Patiala court and he gave me my documents back with apostilled next day, for PCC he took 100 because it was already authorised by the government but for medical certificate he took 1000.


----------



## sandra1

*What type of schengen visa to apply for Spain - Student or Tourist?*

Hello, 
This post was really helpful in giving an insight on how the Spanish student visa process works for Indians.
My friend and I, we are planning to go to Spain around mid-april this year. 
We have been studying Spanish at an established institute here in India and the trip is to be our culture immersion experience. 
We plan to stay in Spain for about 6 weeks - arrive in Madrid for a week's stay followed by 4 weeks in Seville and 4 days in Barcelona before we return back to India. 
We intend to do a 4 intensive week spanish course during our stay in Seville.
As this will be the main purpose of our visit, do we apply for a student visa or a tourist visa? 
Also, can we spend the aforementioned period for sightseeing in Madrid and Barcelona before and after the course on a student visa? 
There's not much information out there on how this should be done in a part study and part touristy visit. We are a bit apprehensive hearing all the scary stories about visa rejections and want to get it right.
We are hoping you might be able to help us out. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## anisland

*Thank you*

thewaterbearer Thank you!! Bless you!! may all your hopes and dreams and wishes come true!!!
This helped me so much! I'm a Sri Lankan hoping to go to Spain for my masters and the ridiculously vague information about the process and thought of having to fly to India just to apply for my visa was starting to put me off! I felt like the first person here to ever try to go to spain! thank you so much, you've given me hope! <3


----------



## anisland

*update*

Updated According to the VFS global page -

"The visa fee for long term visa is INR 4030 for each applicant.
Please note that the new visa fee for long term is with effect from 1 April 2015"


"Applicable with effect from 05 June 2013, all applications submitted under residence visa category( family regrouping, students, work permit) at the Embassy of Spain in New Delhi, must be accompanied by the spanish translation by an official transalator of the Marriage/birth/death certificate, PCC and medical certificate as per the requirement under each individual category. These translations must further be legalized by the Embassy of Spain in New Delhi. "

Where are we supposed to find official spanish translators from?!


----------



## anisland

*this process sucks!*



Neena17 said:


> Are you applying from Mumbai? I got mine done from Delhi. I called one guy from MEA who sits at the Patiala court and he gave me my documents back with apostilled next day, for PCC he took 100 because it was already authorised by the government but for medical certificate he took 1000.





Neena17 said:


> Are you applying from Mumbai? I got mine done from Delhi. I called one guy from MEA who sits at the Patiala court and he gave me my documents back with apostilled next day, for PCC he took 100 because it was already authorised by the government but for medical certificate he took 1000.


Hi Neena

How did you get your documents officially translated? and deal with that whole process? I'm residing in Sri Lanka and I'm guessing I need to do all this in Delhi when I go to submit the application. I already emailed them months ago asking about this but noones responded 

According to VFS - "Applicable with effect from 05 June 2013, all applications submitted under residence visa category( family regrouping, students, work permit) at the Embassy of Spain in New Delhi, must be accompanied by the spanish translation by an official transalator of the Marriage/birth/death certificate, PCC and medical certificate as per the requirement under each individual category. These translations must further be legalized by the Embassy of Spain in New Delhi. "

Ps; Congratulations on getting through this process I'm pretty sure it's a 100 times harder than any course we're going for!


----------



## ak567

*Pcc*

Hi there,

Thank you so much for that post! I just had a quick question about the PCC and the medical form. I am applying for a semester visa (More than 90 days but less than 180 days) but would I require the PCC and medical form? The VFS website says that it is required only if you are staying over 180 days but I just wanted to confirm with you since the Spanish embassy can be quite a pain in the ass.


----------



## anni03

Extremely well written article the waterbearer.
Followed your steps for getting my study visa this year. Had a rather pleasant experience after getting all the docs ready as you said. received my visa within 10 days of application.


----------



## GOW2851

*About Student VISA and extention of VISA for Employment*

Hi, i understood about VISA procedures to get into Spain, but can you give us a brief about how many months or years of VISA we get after studies for Employment in Spain.


----------



## thrashkid

Great post by thewaterbearer and everybody who has taken time to reply to people's queries.
Lets keep the answers flowing and continue to help each other out. I'm expecting to move to Madrid in Aug- Sept and cannot start my visa process yet.
But, i'm going to get my degree and transcripts legalised. 
to make things interesting for me, I live in Dehradun and my college is in Mumbai, so i'll have to travel to and from Mumbai, delhi for the whole process. 
I'll keep everyone posted if I encounter something worth mentioning/not mentioned before.
Goodluck for your applications everybody and goodluck to me.


----------



## thrashkid

Neena17 said:


> I applied for my visa last week. The documents for the visa that you need to get apostilled are PCC and medical certificate. You will only need to get your degree apostilled if your university in spain asks for it, the embassy doesn't asks for it and it has nothing to do with your visa.


Did you NOT get it apostilled and have any problems with the embassy/consulate?


----------



## raim

*legalization*



thrashkid said:


> Great post by thewaterbearer and everybody who has taken time to reply to people's queries.
> Lets keep the answers flowing and continue to help each other out. I'm expecting to move to Madrid in Aug- Sept and cannot start my visa process yet.
> But, i'm going to get my degree and transcripts legalised.
> to make things interesting for me, I live in Dehradun and my college is in Mumbai, so i'll have to travel to and from Mumbai, delhi for the whole process.
> I'll keep everyone posted if I encounter something worth mentioning/not mentioned before.
> Goodluck for your applications everybody and goodluck to me.


Hey!! i am going to spain (barcelona) in september. did you get your degree and transcript legalised?


----------



## barcelona_dreaming

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd update this thread with some extra tips I discovered as I found the original post very helpful.

Head's up the process is just as complicated and drawn out and torturous as described above.

A bit of information: I am from Bangalore, so I had to apply via the Consulate in Mumbai. I'm applying for a Master's program and I have also done my undergraduate studies abroad (in the U.S.) so all the information here is pertinent to that.

First off you go to the VFS website for the instructions. I can't post links but I'll send it to you via private message if you can't find it via Google (which you can).

The fee is currently Rs. 4388/- but the total cost of doing everything will add up to much more.
You have to go present the documents in person, you cannot submit it through VFS. But the good news (which they don't tell you on the site) is that you can have someone collect the visa and passport for you on your behalf. You have to give the consulate a notarised letter authorising someone and that person has to take ID proof and a photocopy of that when going to collect it. Be sure to ask about this option, if you don't live in Mumbai/Delhi.

The website doesn't mention it but you need your PCC to be translated into Spanish. The Mumbai Consulate doesn't have any affiliated institutions but you can get it done from anywhere. I used the Institute of Spanish Studies, with locations in Bangalore and Delhi. They will send you scanned copies of the PCCs translated and payment can be done online. Just google them.

The Consulate/Embassy will then have to legalise these translations which they do for a smalll (jk) fee of Rs. 2260/- per PCC payable via DD at the Consulate.

I lived in the U.S. for four and a half years so I had to get the PCC done from there. I contacted the local police department in the city I lived in and they sent me a form to fill out via email. After they processed the form, I had someone I know pick it up locally and get the Apostille done. Not sure what the process was, but your best bet is to contact your old university international students' office or someone you know locally there who can do the running around for you.

Hotels/hostels will not count for accommodation, at least in Bombay. They either require a letter from the university saying they will help you find accommodation or they require a rental agreement (or someone in Spain saying they are willing to rent to you).

That's all I can think of now. If you have questions feel free to ask and I will update with any other hoops they ask me to jump through!

If all your documents are in place, then you will most likely get your visa without problems!

Best of luck!


----------



## raim

barcelona_dreaming said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd update this thread with some extra tips I discovered as I found the original post very helpful.
> 
> Head's up the process is just as complicated and drawn out and torturous as described above.
> 
> A bit of information: I am from Bangalore, so I had to apply via the Consulate in Mumbai. I'm applying for a Master's program and I have also done my undergraduate studies abroad (in the U.S.) so all the information here is pertinent to that.
> 
> First off you go to the VFS website for the instructions. I can't post links but I'll send it to you via private message if you can't find it via Google (which you can).
> 
> The fee is currently Rs. 4388/- but the total cost of doing everything will add up to much more.
> You have to go present the documents in person, you cannot submit it through VFS. But the good news (which they don't tell you on the site) is that you can have someone collect the visa and passport for you on your behalf. You have to give the consulate a notarised letter authorising someone and that person has to take ID proof and a photocopy of that when going to collect it. Be sure to ask about this option, if you don't live in Mumbai/Delhi.
> 
> The website doesn't mention it but you need your PCC to be translated into Spanish. The Mumbai Consulate doesn't have any affiliated institutions but you can get it done from anywhere. I used the Institute of Spanish Studies, with locations in Bangalore and Delhi. They will send you scanned copies of the PCCs translated and payment can be done online. Just google them.
> 
> The Consulate/Embassy will then have to legalise these translations which they do for a smalll (jk) fee of Rs. 2260/- per PCC payable via DD at the Consulate.
> 
> I lived in the U.S. for four and a half years so I had to get the PCC done from there. I contacted the local police department in the city I lived in and they sent me a form to fill out via email. After they processed the form, I had someone I know pick it up locally and get the Apostille done. Not sure what the process was, but your best bet is to contact your old university international students' office or someone you know locally there who can do the running around for you.
> 
> Hotels/hostels will not count for accommodation, at least in Bombay. They either require a letter from the university saying they will help you find accommodation or they require a rental agreement (or someone in Spain saying they are willing to rent to you).
> 
> That's all I can think of now. If you have questions feel free to ask and I will update with any other hoops they ask me to jump through!
> 
> If all your documents are in place, then you will most likely get your visa without problems!
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you very much! which university are you attending? I will be going to barcelona too this fall.


----------



## barcelona_dreaming

raim said:


> Thank you very much! which university are you attending? I will be going to barcelona too this fall.


I'll be at IBEI!


----------



## raim

do you have to get your educational documents translated by an official translator?


----------



## worldtraveller1986

Hi guys,

I'm booked to travel to Barcelona on Aug 24th. I am preparing to apply for a visa and have a few quick questions-

1. I will be applying in Delhi but belong to another state. Do I need to get my medical certificate from Delhi or where I live?

2. What is the current waiting time for an appointment at Delhi, if someone knows.


----------



## Bobben

Hello guys,

I will be applying for a spanish visa in august. i live and have been living in kathmandu,nepal. 
Do I apply for a National Visa or a Schengen Visa?

The bank statement should show transactions for what number of months and can I make the bank statement immediately or should wait till July?

Where can I get the affidavit of the sponsor notarized in Delhi?


----------



## Gaurav26312

Hello 
I got admission in university of Madrid 
I want to know how much funds I have to show for visa in my bank account


----------

